# Sig P250: Yet another Glock clone



## Grenadier (Aug 13, 2007)

Looks interesting, but to me, it seems more of a pistol that would fit a law enforcement agency that needed to have a DAO-type handgun with a somewhat increased trigger pull (8-9 lbs).  

http://www.sauer-waffen.de/index.php?id=319&lang=en

I'm surprised they'd put out such a pistol, since they already have the Sig Pro series, and that they really aren't making it that much better of a concealed carry weapon (still a thick 1.38").  

I'll have to withhold further judgement until I get a chance to test one out when they get here.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 13, 2007)

Looks interesting I will have to shoot one when I get the chance!


----------

